# Any chance of getting this type of scratch repaired? - Resolved



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

It's on the windshield.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Yeah I dunno about polishing the windshield. It is low so even if you create a dull spot it will be low but that would forever bug me. 

If it's smaller than a quarter in diameter you're better off paying for a proper windshield repair job with a resin filler.


----------



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

I got it fixed by a professional glass polisher and now it looks like brand new, this person specializes in commercial and residential glass polishing (large panel glass walls and doors, bathtubs, graffiti scratches on glass removal type).

Just have to find the right person to do it. I didn't even know about glass polishing at the beginning. Most or all auto glass shops will either tell you to replace the entire windshield and that's silly or don't offer the service at all.


----------

